# Making window sash with CMT bit set



## SteveBoston (Dec 5, 2011)

I bought a set of window sash bits from Sommerfeld.The directions in the magazine are not all that clear to me.Has anyone used the set,i believe its 800.801.11. CMT orange.Would love to find a video tutorial.Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Could it be this one
3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

OR this one
Shaker Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

OR this one

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...-Divided-Light-Door-Router-Bit-Set--12SH.aspx


=====


SteveBoston said:


> I bought a set of window sash bits from Sommerfeld.The directions in the magazine are not all that clear to me.Has anyone used the set,i believe its 800.801.11. CMT orange.Would love to find a video tutorial.Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> Could it be this one
> 3-Pc Glass Panel Set-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood
> ...


Bob I think he has the window sash bits for windows on a house not the glass door cabinet bits. Setup is similar though. Probably looks similar to this set.

http://www.cheyennesales.com/catalog/cmtwsashset.htm

http://www.cheyennesales.com/articles.htm


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

I think you are right, I forget about that set I use the set below for that type of job  it's only 40.oo bucks 

3pc 1/2" SH Window Sash/Glass Door R&S Router Bit Set | eBay

===



jlord said:


> Bob I think he has the window sash bits for windows on a house not the glass door cabinet bits. Setup is similar though. Probably looks similar to this set.
> 
> CMT Window Sash Router Bit Set
> 
> Cheyenne Sales - Woodworking Articles


----------

